# New Denver Nuggets Slogan?



## Timmons

Hey everybody,

We've been saying Hello 'Melo for two seasons now. Our team has changed quite a bit w/ Coaching / Attitude / Style

Just wanting to know if we should get a new slogan going for the Page?

Please vote and if you vote yes then start throwing out some ideas, we can also vote on the Slogans after we get some popular ones going.

Anyone feel free to chime in, especially regular Nug posters! :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan

Aiming a Mile High - I know it is cheesy
Mile High Fast Break


----------



## Kuskid

Absolutely for the change. I'm just not clever enough to come up with one. :sigh: I like the Mile High Fast Break though, cpaw. I'll post again when I come up with something.


----------



## Timmons

CPaw,

I like *Mile High Fast Break* 

That will be in the Slogan Vote!


How about:

Powder-Blue Light Special (?)

Mining for a title

I'll try to post more, but need serious help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UD40

I'm not a Nugs fan but what about.....

"Blue Light Special" ugh, I know, it sucks
or
"Attention K-Mart shoppers...."


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Earl Boykins is a baller.


----------



## Timmons

*Come on now! I know there are some creative people around here!* :biggrin:


----------



## Snicka

Suck on these Nuggets?


----------



## Ron Mexico

"the best outside of texas"


----------



## Tom

Role Player Central

4 men and a baby.

Rocky Mountain Highlight.

We can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## Timmons

Inspired by the lack of 2 guard:
*Anthony, Camby, Miller, Martin & Co.*

*A Mile High Above the Rim*


----------

